

Coinbase Halts Sales - kolev

Coinbase halts sales for a week. This is the message:<p>Due to higher than normal buy volumes, we are unable to provide exact price quotes right now.<p>Instead of pausing buys entirely, we decided to give people the option to purchase bitcoin at the market price in a few days. Once your USD funds arrive, we will exchange them to bitcoin at the market price at approximately Monday Nov 18, 2013 at 09:00PM PST.<p>Note that you can cancel your order at any time up until your bitcoin arrive from the transfer history page.<p>The market price of bitcoin changes frequently. Below are some recent prices to give you an idea. These do not guarantee what the price will be in a few days.
======
kolev
I think they've lost a bundle today following Bitstamp's generally lower and
super volatile rates. It surprising how little volume can greatly affect the
entire market!

~~~
letney
They charge 1% on every buy & sell -- so I don't think they're losing money.

~~~
kolev
Yes, but Bitstamp is very dynamic. I guess they just maintain balances with
Bitstamp now and their USD balance went down close to $0, but maybe later they
or their customers sold coins, which restored the USD balance. With this
volatility, I've seen jumps of 5% up and down in seconds.

------
kolev
Purchases have been resumed.

